# DG Enterprises Band Sander



## Groomengineering (Aug 25, 2009)

Here ya go guys, have fun! 

Jeff 

View attachment Band Sander.pdf


View attachment Band Sander.pdf


----------



## RobWilson (Aug 26, 2009)

Great Jeff Thm: Thm: Thm: Thm: Thm: Thm: Thm: i think i will start making up the patterns at the weekend ;D

thanks Rob


----------



## Stan (Aug 26, 2009)

Band sanders are the ultimate in simplicity. This one is just an abandoned 1 HP pool pump motor with a small amount of machining and welding. It has been in use for about fifteen years and replaced a Grizzly which lasted about a year.http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj165/sdmcw/MVC-603F.jpg[/img]]


----------

